# un amphi (amphithéâtre)



## hikaro

Hola, quería ver si alguien me puede dar una idea de lo que significa la siguiente frase:

"aujourd'hui, dans *les amphis, *les étudiants vont et viennent, s'interpellent..."

Es un texto que habla de la problemática en las universidades francesas.

Gracias!!


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola hikaro,

Les "amphis" de tu frase se refiere a los anfiteatros, donde se dan las "conferencias magistrales", los cursos en la universidad. 

Como las clases que se dan en los amphis son comunes para todos los alumnos de una carrera (Ejemplo: todos los alumnos de primer semestre en segundo año van a la misma conferencia magistral del curso de XXXXX)... los amphis terminan siendo un lugar bastante social... al principio, al final y a veces durante los cursos.

Ojalá te sea de ayuda. 


Aquí la definición que encontré en el CNRTL 



> Salle d'une faculté de médecine garnie de gradins et réservée aux cours et travaux pratiques d'anatomie : 6. ... avant d'aller pourrir dans la fosse commune, tu seras porté à l'*amphithéâtre*. On te jettera sur une table de pierre, on découpera ton corps en morceaux. Un carabin fendra à coups de hache ta grosse tête de mulet...
> E. About, _Le Nez d'un notaire,_ 1862, p. 166.
> −  Salle similaire où les professeurs des autres facultés donnent leurs cours (abrév. fam. _amphi_) : 7. ... il me poussa dans le grand *amphithéâtre* où le professeur Demangeat enseignait le droit romain. De nombreux étudiants l'écoutaient dans un profond silence et prenaient leurs notes si précipitamment, qu'ils semblaient recueillir toutes ses paroles.
> A. France, _La Vie en fleur,_ 1922, p. 432.



Nos vemos


----------



## hikaro

muchas gracias!! muy completa tu respuesta!

te lo agradezco, me fue de gran ayuda.


----------



## Little Ondine

hola a todos, 

queria saber si hay una expresion en castellano para decir "amphi' ", abreviatura de "amphithéâtre"

"amphithéâtre" , abrévié en "amphi", quand on parle du lieu où se passent les cours magistraux dans les universités. Dans ce sens, le mot correspondant en espagnol est "aula", et je voudrais savoir s'il existe une abréviation du même type que "amphi" en espagnol.

voila, j'espère que c'est plus clair  !

Gracias


----------



## Tina.Irun

Es difícil abreviar "aula" pero espera a ver si algún forero tiene alguna propuesta.


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola, 

Por qué no "anfiteatro" o "sala de conferencias (magistrales)"?
Yo siempre digo en español "anfi" para referirme al lugar donde el profesor hace su curso magistral... 

Tal vez haya alguna manera más correcta; pero por ahora no se me ocurre ninguna

Me uno a la lista de espera de una mejor respuesta


Nos vemos


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Yo siempre digo en español "anfi" para referirme al lugar donde el profesor hace su curso magistral...


Le has dado la respuesta. 
Se puede decir "anfi" (como abreviatura de anfiteatro) en español.


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Tina Iglesias said:


> Le has dado la respuesta.
> Se puede decir "anfi" (como abreviatura de anfiteatro) en español.





Gracias por aclararnos la duda Tina


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Por aquí no sería muy habitual, creo: en la Uni se habla del "aula magna" para referirse à "l'amphi". Así que más largo aún, jajaja...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Little Ondine

Gracias a todos por sus explicaciones


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> Por aquí no sería muy habitual, creo: en la Uni se habla del "aula magna" para referirse à "l'amphi". Así que más largo aún, jajaja...


Me temo que es el eterno problema de las abreviaturas francesas, una costumbre que no es para nada habitual, a mi juicio, en castellano.

Mi texto*, hablando de la 'fonogenia', que vendría a ser el equivalente en sonido de lo que es la 'fotogenia' dice:

[…] _le son est, pour un banal cours en « amphi », retransmis ou relayé par des micros, amplis, écouteurs, hautparleurs_ […]

Encima, no está muy claro si se refiere a un 'anfiteatro' o vaya a saber qué…

* Michel Chion, _L'Audio-vision_


----------



## Paquita

No veo cuál es el problema (o no he entendido bien  tu pregunta...).

Si se trata de "un banal cours", un amphi es lo que ves en estas imágenes nombre d'étudiants dans les amphis - Recherche Google
un aula grande cuya característica principal es la colocación de los asientos en gradas para que los de la última fila puedan ver al profesor. Puede aceptar hasta 500 estudiantes al mismo tiempo, de ahí la necesidad de micrófonos y pantallas.
En mis tiempos se oponía a la "salle de cours" en la cual las mesas estaban en el mismo plano horizontal y solo acogía a unos 60 estudiantes.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

De hecho en la UBA (Universidad de Buenos Aires) se le dice... ¡anfi!: http://www.fi.uba.ar/sites/default/files/2017 Grilla CBC - Las Heras 1º CUAT.pdf.


----------



## totor

Sí, Paquita, entiendo lo que significa un anfiteatro  , lo que no entiendo es qué tiene que ver un curso en un anfiteatro con el sonido retransmitido mediante micrófonos, amplificadores, auriculares y altoparlantes…


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Son lisa y llanamente "anfis", Totor. Acá hay otro enlace de la UBA: http://www.fi.uba.ar/archivos/Detalle Tecnico y Planos (18-12-12 14hs).pdf.


----------



## Paquita

totor said:


> lo que no entiendo es qué tiene que ver un curso en un anfiteatro con el sonido retransmitido mediante micrófonos, amplificadores, auriculares y altoparlantes…


Imagína que eres profe en un anfi como este http://images.midilibre.fr/images/2...-craquer-pour-cette-ag_682601_667x333.jpg?v=1 y debes dar clase *sin micrófono*. ¿Cómo te las arreglas  para que te oigan hasta en la última fila...?

O es que falta contexto


----------



## totor

Paquita said:


> Imagína que eres profe en un anfi como este http://images.midilibre.fr/images/2...-craquer-pour-cette-ag_682601_667x333.jpg?v=1 y debes dar clase *sin micrófono* ¿Cómo te las arreglas para que te oigan hasta en la última fila...


Sí, mientras tú escribías estaba pensando que se trataba específicamente de eso.

Me van a tener que perdonar, pero hoy estoy un poco corto de entendederas…


----------



## Nanon

Gévy said:


> en la Uni se habla del "aula magna" para referirse à "l'amphi". Así que más largo aún, jajaja...


Coucou Gévy,

Pas pour se référer à n'importe quel amphi, mais "aula magna" pour "grand amphi", oui. C'est-à-dire un lieu vraiment grand où se déroulent des actes solennels, voire... des concerts .


----------

